# Half-Life Blue Shift problem



## CyberIce2000 (Feb 16, 2010)

Whenever I try to run Half Life Blue Shift, the game will try to start but instead it will go back to the desktop with no error messages. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the game but with no luck. However, Half Life Opposing Force which came with the game runs fine. 

I noticed the problem when I had my old Windows XP computer but now I got a new computer with Windows 7 but it has the same problem!  I find it odd that it will continue to have this problem even with a brand new computer. 

I have checked my disc to make sure it isn't scratched or no fingerprints but it's not scratched nor does it have fingerprints.

Any suggestions or fixes? Please help!


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

i take it u know that blue shift is an expansion pack???
blue shift is a very old game now and its probably due to that fact you are having problems getting it to run maybe?


----------



## CyberIce2000 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, I know it's an expansion pack. (Or maybe not as it doesn't require Half-Life to run). 

But anyways, I know it's an older game but so is Half-Life Opposing Force. Again, as I said Opposing Force runs FINE! . So I guess it being an older game rules that out, don't cha think?  

40 views and no one can come up with anything.


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

have you tried changing the compatability?
im clutching at straws here but.....it could be the games starting resolution thats the problem, ive had similar probs with older games, if you can find the folder that contains a txt doc you can edit it to start up in a more suitable res.
or
if you are running a dual core processor, some games like lord of the rings battle for middle earth 2 do not like dual cores so, changing the affinity to run on 1 core may help. (as i say, only if u are running a dual core cpu)


----------



## Wayne09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello Guys


Nice information for this topic.

Thanks...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

